

Single-Purpose Web Sites That Do Exactly What They Say They Do - tux1968
http://lifehacker.com/5860925/our-favorite-single+purpose-web-sites-that-do-exactly-what-they-say-they-do

======
delwin
Even better if you can curl these sites from the terminal.

